# Using cure for jerky



## smokin pop-pop (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi guys, I have been surfin' around the forum for a while and noticed a lot of you use cure when making jerky.

I have a recipe that I used a couple of times now that I got from the food network website. It is a brine recipe but does not call

for any type of cure. Should I be using cure or is there enough salt in the brine mixture. If I should be using cure do I add it in

with all my other ingredients. This brine is for 2 lbs. of meat :

2/3 c. Worcestershire sauce

2/3 c. soy sauce

2 tsp. ground black pepper

2 tsp. onion powder

1 tsp. liquid smoke

1 tsp. red pepper flakes

1 T. honey

I usually let the meat in the brine for 2 -3 days in the fridge.

Thanks in advance for any info , Joe


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 4, 2015)

I would for sure use cure.  Just to me on the safe side.   Making jerky takes along time


----------



## daveomak (Dec 4, 2015)

Do you smoke the jerky and at what temperatures.....


----------



## smokin pop-pop (Dec 4, 2015)

D/O I do smoke the jerky in my MB 40 . I think I went as high as maybe 180 final temp.

The jerky was OK but seemed more like cooked then dried, maybe to much smoke too

fingers turned blackish when holding it. I want to omit the liquid smoke next time and just use smoke

from the smoker. might have only been in the smoker 3-4 hrs.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 4, 2015)

I highly recommend a cure for jerky. 

If you're smoking the jerky, no need for the liquid smoke. 

When you smoked it, did you keep the vents wide open?  Also, no water in the pan.  You need to dry it.  

I dry and smoke mine at 120 for 2 hours, add smoke an bump the temp up 10 degrees.   Then, each half hour, I take it up 10 degrees until I get to 160.  Takes a while, but it does a good job.  But, to do it like this, a cure is required.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I highly recommend a cure for jerky.
> 
> If you're smoking the jerky, no need for the liquid smoke.
> 
> ...



This is the same method I use. It's the only way to get really good texture on your jerky, and yes it requires cure to do it this way. I prefer to use Prague cure #1. I weigh the meat then weigh and add the appropriate amount of cure.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 4, 2015)

The proper cure has many names... In the US they say 6.25% sodium nitrite.... and are colored pink....  ie.. pink salt    or cure #1...













Butcher and Packer DQ curing salt.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 4, 2015





... ..













Cure #1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 4, 2015





..


Not to be confused with Cure #2....

 ..













Cure2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 4, 2015


----------



## mosparky (Dec 4, 2015)

Not to hi jack the thread, but can someone explain thr rationale behind the whole start at 120 and bump 10 degrees every hour. I've seen this a few places with jerky and SS, Why not just go with 180 or so from the get go ?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2015)

mosparky said:


> Not to hi jack the thread, but can someone explain thr rationale behind the whole start at 120 and bump 10 degrees every hour. I've seen this a few places with jerky and SS, Why not just go with 180 or so from the get go ?



It slows the rate that the meat cooks and helps it retain moisture during the initial cooking process. The slower drying time, at least with jerky makes a better product.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 4, 2015)

mosparky said:


> Not to hi jack the thread, but can someone explain thr rationale behind the whole start at 120 and bump 10 degrees every hour. I've seen this a few places with jerky and SS, Why not just go with 180 or so from the get go ?



Start at 120 without smoke for a couple of hours to dry the meat or sausages exterior a bit.  It also begins a slow heat of the meat.  

By bumping 10 degrees each half hour, you slowly cook the meat/sausage.   If you started at 180, the exterior would be done much faster than the interior of the meat/sausage.  

That's my thoughts on it.  Since starting this, my stuff has improved dramatically.


----------



## mosparky (Dec 4, 2015)

Strangely it makes alot of sense. Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## germanjp (Dec 4, 2015)

So, when should you use cure and when can you get away without it? I have  a couple of pounds of venison that my brother-in-law gave me, and although this my first attempt at jerky, I'd like it to turn out as good as possible. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## root beer (Dec 12, 2015)

1/4 teaspoon of pink curing salt, and 2-1/2 teaspoons of kosher salt per pound of meat. Add 1/2 tsp of each
Black pepper
Onion powder
Garlic powder
Hungarian paprika
Red pepper flake.
Meat tenderizer (unseasoned)

Evenly sprinkle seasoning on both sides of meat. 
Tightly wrap meat together as a unit in plastic wrap. 
Store in refrigerator for three days. 
Dehydrate until desired texture (4-6 hours on high)
Or smoke with hickory wood at  a low heat for several hours with a half pan of water maintained. 
Using pink curing salt (sodium nitrite) is recommended when cooking meat at low heat to rid it of bacteria. Never use pink curing salt when cooking meat at high heat. 
I hope this helps


----------



## daveomak (Dec 12, 2015)

GermanJP said:


> So, when should you use cure and when can you get away without it? I have  a couple of pounds of venison that my brother-in-law gave me, and although this my first attempt at jerky, I'd like it to turn out as good as possible. Thanks for any advice.




If you are drying the meat in a dehydrator... no need for cure if you get the meat to 160 ish while it is wet... then lower the temp for the drying process....

If you are planning on smoking the meat in a smokehouse, use cure #1 at the rate of 1.1 grams per pound, or 1 tsp. per 5#'s...


----------



## germanjp (Dec 29, 2015)

Ok - thanks very much, Dave. I will keep that in mind.


----------

